# fish id help plz



## bigfish79 (Jul 16, 2008)

i got this fish from my lps and i dont know what it is any ideas?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

im def. not a salt water pro but it looks similiar to:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/diversden/ItemDisplay.cfm?c=2733+3&ddid=33754
and
http://www.liveaquaria.com/diversden/ItemDisplay.cfm?c=2733+3&ddid=43828
so id guess its some sort of hogfish (not 100% positive but educated guess) im sure this wasnt much of help but more input than anyone else was putting in.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

That is an adult Red Diana's Hogfish. Probably obtained in it's much more colorful juvenile state, the Diana's Hogfish is one of the many marine species that get less attractive with maturity.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

SKAustin said:


> the Diana's Hogfish is one of the many marine species that get less attractive with maturity.


LOL...


----------

